# Arroyo City Report - 4/15



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I have not been booked so I have largely blown off fishing for the last couple of weeks (pun intended). I have a number of trips coming up though so I decided to get off the couch. On Monday, more north wind had the bay all stirred up, so we decided to go look for snook earlier this week in the ship channel and the Arroyo. We found good numbers of snook in both places as strong tides really got them going. Between, me and Capt Jim Blackburn (my fishing partner for the snook expedition) we both assumed the other guy had the camera. We just had our cell phone cameras, so the picture quality suffered even more than usual...

As for the redfish, we fished Tuesday through Friday on trips out of the Island. It is great to see fish finally pushing up on to the shoreline flats. Pretty much the whole west side of Cullen’s from Stover’s Point to north of the Cullen House held fish. Pick your favorite area and pole the shore lines focusing on grassy bottoms in less that a foot of water. We caught a lot of small fish this week but I think that is just what we happened to find because other people caught a lot bigger fish in the same areas. I fished out of the Island all week so I can’t really give any info on what is happening to the north – next week I’ll head up there.

The sand has really not turned on yet. We caught a few small reds at Three Amigos on Wednesday and saw a number of big trout but caught none. Otherwise it was very slow.

Hopefully the wind will start to die down in the coming weeks and we can get out the lighter rods. I tried fishing the 7 wt this week and it just doesn’t have the punch in all this wind that is required. I look forward to calmer days in the near future.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Nice report, congrats on the snook!!


----------

